# Nette Trails im NO von Hamburg bis nach SH rein?!?



## Le Baron (21. September 2007)

Servus, 

hat jemand einen guten Tip für nette Trails im NO von Hamburg, die sich auch gern bis nach SH hinein erstrecken können? 

Ich kenne bis dato nur zwei Strecken (nördlich vom Höltigbaum in das Naturschutzgebiet, was bis nach SH geht / in Duvenstedt ein bisschen rumdüsen), die zwar ganz OK sind, aber es gibt sicherlich noch schönere Sachen. Meine Freundin und ich sind im Urlaub in Mittenwald auf'n Geschmack gekommen, nur die Berge sind hier nicht ganz so hoch


----------



## kroiterfee (25. September 2007)

im nordosten von hh war ioch noch gar nicht. wenn du mich mal mitnehmen könntest: pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (25. September 2007)

gibts bei euch auch andere berge als müllberge? kann mir das beiken im platten land net so vorstellen.


----------



## kroiterfee (25. September 2007)

ja gibts. zum beispiel die harburger berge.


----------



## ashtray (25. September 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> gibts bei euch auch andere berge als müllberge? kann mir das beiken im platten land net so vorstellen.



Mit Bergen hat das hier oben in SH =0= zu tun. Wer etwas anderes behauptet verschließt die Augen vor der Realität oder hat noch nie richtige Berge gesehen.


----------



## Christian_74 (26. September 2007)

Es gibt hier ne Menge Ameisenberge.

Wer will, wir können mal eine Runde zusammen drehen. Es bieten sich die Gegenden um Duvenstedt, Alstertal und Ahrensburg an. Berge wird man hier sicher nicht finden. Aber Spaß schon.

Sonst können wir auch mit dem Auto bis Trittau fahren, um eine Runde um den Großensee und Lütjensee zu machen und zum Abschluß die Holsteinische Schweiz durchradeln.

Durch Höltigbaum werde ich heute in meine Rückfahrt von der Arbeit fahren.


----------



## Gerrit (26. September 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=152969&highlight=billetrail

Viel Spaß!


----------



## kroiterfee (26. September 2007)

hab den billetrail-fred neu belebt.


----------



## Hegi (2. Oktober 2007)

im hamburger nordosten gibt es einiges...
ahrensburger trail, rodenbeker trail, saselbek trail, wittmoor trails, hainesch iland trails, neuer höltigbaum trail, jungfernstiegtrail, trails der rauhen berge, volksdorfer trails, bocksberg trails, bredenbeker teich trail, mönchteichs trail... einigen gehen von hamburg nach S-H rein!!!


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (18. Oktober 2007)

Hegi schrieb:


> im hamburger nordosten gibt es einiges...
> ahrensburger trail, rodenbeker trail, saselbek trail, wittmoor trails, hainesch iland trails, neuer höltigbaum trail, jungfernstiegtrail, trails der rauhen berge, volksdorfer trails, bocksberg trails, bredenbeker teich trail, mönchteichs trail... einigen gehen von hamburg nach S-H rein!!!


Hallo Hegi,

habe gesehen, dass du ein paar schöne Tracks bei gps-tour.info eingestellt hast. Leider alles nordöstlich von HH. Gibt es im Westen nördlich der Elbe ähnliche Touren? Danke.


----------



## Hegi (18. Oktober 2007)

mike-on-a-bike schrieb:


> Gibt es im Westen nördlich der Elbe ähnliche Touren? Danke.



klar gibts auch im westen einige nette trails... 
holmer sandberge, klövensteen und im elbhang zwischen wedel und blankenese...

ist aber nicht so mein revier und hab daher auch keine tracks von dort...

wenn ich da mal bike finde ich sie automatisch immer wieder...

bin aber zu selten da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le Baron (20. Oktober 2007)

sach mal, Hegi, bist du heute deine Tour 9661 gefahren und warst so gegen 15 Uhr an den Seen?


----------



## Hegi (21. Oktober 2007)

Le Baron schrieb:


> sach mal, Hegi, bist du heute deine Tour 9661 gefahren und warst so gegen 15 Uhr an den Seen?




nee... gestern war ich in der elbmarsch und auf dem geesttrail am biken...

siehe neuen track bei gps-tour.info  

hast du einen biker gesehen der wie ich aussah? bist du meine tour abgefahren?

PS: am 3.11. oder 4.11 bin ich im hamburger norden auf tour... info siehe unsere homepage


----------



## Le Baron (21. Oktober 2007)

naja, da sowohl er als auch meine Freundin und ich keine Spazierfahrt gemacht haben blieb da nicht viel Zeit um genauer hinzuschauen. Ich hatte nur in dem Moment das Foto zu der Tour im Kopf. 

Die Tour wären wir gern gefahren, haben aber dann hinter den Seen die Orientierung verloren (also Richtung Mellingstedt raus) War heute noch mal unterwegs, aber habe wieder nicht den Weg gefunden. Wir kommen aus Meiendorf und starten deswegen mit dem Tunneltal, danach Höltigbaum und dann Richtung Ahrensburg und davor über die B75. Das klappt alles so weit. Nur dann sind da so viele Abzweigungen, dass wir nächstes mal Glück oder viele nächste male brauchen, bis wir den Weg mal finden. 

mfg maze


----------



## Hegi (21. Oktober 2007)

@le baron

wenn ihr lust hab, könnt ihr gerne mal mit fahren!

tschüss micha


----------



## Le Baron (22. Oktober 2007)

klar, gern. Schaun wir mal. Ich habe mir auf jeden Fall das übernächste WE schon mal vermerkt. Wenn dann melde ich mich noch mal vorher. 

mfg maze


----------



## Hegi (22. Oktober 2007)

@le baron

ciao maze,

hab dir mal meine handynummer per PN geschickt!

tschüss hegi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (22. Oktober 2007)

ich würde auch mal mitfahren aber ich kann nur immer in der woche ... da is es aber meist schon dunkel...

fahrt ihr da auch !?

lg erik


----------



## Le Baron (22. Oktober 2007)

also ich nicht, weil wenn's dunkel wird bin ich meist noch am arbeiten und wenns hell wird auch schon  

ist dein Anfahrtsweg nicht ein bisl weit oder bist du so fit (Halle)


----------



## Jackass1987 (22. Oktober 2007)

studiere in hamburg ... ;-)

lg erik !


----------



## Bullit012002 (25. Oktober 2007)

@Hegi,

Wittmoor, Haninesch, Rodenbecker Quellental etc. bin ich auch unterwegs.

Könnt ihr mich mal mitnehmen im Winter? Habt ihr einen regelmäßigen Treffpunkt / Uhrzeit / Tag an dem ihr fahrt?

Ich würde gern mal was neues sehen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hegi (25. Oktober 2007)

@bullit

ciao,
 bin regelmäßig im norden unterwegs. die touren stehen aber eher auf unserer hompage. weniger hier! kannst ja mal schauen am 3.11 oder 4.11 gibts eine ca. 60 km runde im norden start lemsahl! wo kommst du her?


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (30. Oktober 2007)

Billetrail im Sachsenwald
Und im Gegensatz zu den Hamburger Bergen ist es hier fast unmöglich sich zu verfahren


----------

